# Sticky  Rim Offset Information (How to determin)



## Polaris425

Wheel Offset: Distance between wheel mounting surface where bolted to hub of drum and centerline of rim. Determines vehicles “track” or distance between tires on each axle. Keep the wheel offsets as close to original as possible to avoid steering difficulties or wheel bearing fatigue.













Spacing: The first number is the inside spacing (from the back of the rim to the the hub) the second number is the front spacing (from the front of the rim to the the hub). So this would be a 7" wide rim, with 5" from the back of the rim to the hub and 2" from the front of the rim to the hub. If you buy an 8" wide rim this number would most likely change to 5/3 or 5+3 If you wanted WIDE or SRA rims, then the numbers would be roughly reversed, like 3/5 or 3+5 etc... Some 7" wheels might have the offest of 4/3 o 4+3. Instead of 5/2. this is going to make your wheels stick out 1" farther, but should still work fine in the application's of IRS machines without sticking way out from under the fender, or being to wide on trails.














The easiest way to measure backspace is to lay the wheel face down onto the ground so the backside of the wheel is facing up. Take a straight edge and lay it diagonally across the inboard flange of the wheel. Take a tape measure and measure the distance from where the straight edge contacts the inboard flange to the hub mounting pad of the wheel. This measurement is backspace. The photo below shows three wheels with 2",3", & 4" backspace.


----------



## phreebsd




----------



## All i ride is Kawi

Hey i got a 08 brute 750 i have 28'' maxxis zillas and i mounted them onto my OEM rims when i turn they rub a little bit and some times the back one rubs on the gas tank guard. instead of buying wheel spacers i heard if i buy a aftermarket rim with a certain offset this will eliminate the problem? if so what offset do i get?


----------



## Brute650i

yes if you buy IRS offset rims 5+2 then it will cure the rubbing. The stock rims are more like a 6+1


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

The stock off sets are 5.5+1.5 if i get a 4+3 that should make it more wider right?


----------



## Brute650i

yes it will be wider see 1st two post to see why, but a 5+2 is plenty for any width tire unless you just want to go wider or thats all thats offered


----------



## robisra

Check out the pics in this post for a comparison of 5+2 AND 2+5 offset wheels on the brute. The 2+5 (wide stance) do still scrub slightly with 29.5 laws at full lock, but after following the howto remold the inner fenders, it doesn't scrub.

5+2 pics (aka irs wheels)
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=78936&postcount=13

2+5 (aka deep dish, sra wheels, wide stance)
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=78937&postcount=14


----------



## dman66

Here's a pic of my 05 750 with 8" x 14" ITP wheels 26 x 9 front/26 x 11 rear Bounty Hunter tires - since they're 8" rims,I believe these would be a 2 + 6 backspacing.


----------



## jpence

are some 14x6 wheels too narrow for some 31-9.5-14 laws


----------



## z24guy

jpence said:


> are some 14x6 wheels too narrow for some 31-9.5-14 laws


All 14x6" wheels should be the same width, 6". That's why they're 6" wide. If it were narrower it would be say 5.5" or if it were wider it would commonly be 7" wide.

So what are you trying to ask?


----------



## jpence

well thats exactly what im askin. are they too narrow for the tires? do i need a 14x7 or 14x8 instead? or will the 14x6 work?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

jpence said:


> well thats exactly what im askin. are they too narrow for the tires? do i need a 14x7 or 14x8 instead? or will the 14x6 work?


They won't be too narrow. What you have to worry about is getting the wheels too wide. If the rim is too wide, it will stick out past the edge of the tire. Making the bead hit every rut first before the tire hits it. Constant leaks at the bead. Get no wider than 7" rims or you'll have issues. A 6" rim will be fine.


----------



## jpence

thanks alot thats exactly what i needed to know


----------



## mjn

has anyone tried the STI C7 wheels on the Brute?

 12" Kaw Brute Force C7 Deep Dish 2 5 Offset Aluminum ATV Wheels New Set 4 | eBay

These are 12X7, have a 2+5 offset, and say they are 2.5" wider per corner.. 5" wider track all around.
How much extra stress would these put on the wheel bearings??


----------



## NMKawierider

mjn said:


> has anyone tried the STI C7 wheels on the Brute?
> 
> 12" Kaw Brute Force C7 Deep Dish 2 5 Offset Aluminum ATV Wheels New Set 4 | eBay
> 
> These are 12X7, have a 2+5 offset, and say they are 2.5" wider per corner.. 5" wider track all around.
> How much extra stress would these put on the wheel bearings??


2+5 are for SRAs not IRSs. They would play hell with bearings,ball joints and knuckles. If you have an IRS, you want the first number higher or the same as the second number. Look for 5+2,4+3,4+2, 5+3 or 4+4, 3.5+3.5.


----------



## Polaris425

^^ not really. That's what I had and I loved them. It's better than running spacers. But
You still get a little extra width. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## mjn

Polaris425 said:


> ^^ not really. That's what I had and I loved them. It's better than running spacers. But
> You still get a little extra width.
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


 You had those wheels on a Brute? How many miles did you put on it? Trail miles? Fairly agressive? Did it alter how it handled? Steered?

I know... I'm full of questions.. 

I just like the idea of a bit wider stance.. more stability for high speed gravel road ripping..


----------



## NMKawierider

mjn said:


> You had those wheels on a Brute? How many miles did you put on it? Trail miles? Fairly agressive? Did it alter how it handled? Steered?
> 
> I know... I'm full of questions..
> 
> I just like the idea of a bit wider stance.. more stability for high speed gravel road ripping..


Yeah some run the 2+5s...with mixed results. You will have extra width with the correct wheels and you won't go through parts if you ride aggressively...and it will handle close to correctly....ie normal bump steer. The stockers are like 5.5+1.5 (about). Anything with the second number higher is added width. For example I run 8x14s with the 5+3 offset. That makes the outside wheels 3"s total wider then stockers, then I run 11" wide tires over the stock 10s. That's another 1/2". With the stock tires and wheels I was about 46" wide and with these I am 49.5". My goal was to keep it at or under 50" so I wouldn't have any issues with the 50" limit on trails we have around here.

Dman66 has the 2+5..or 6s on his. Maybe send him a PM on how his handles and how he likes them.


----------



## JBYRD8

Will this wheel work with this tire?

s/w combo

MSA Diesel Wheels

28" or 29.5 outlaws 2

Will I need wheel spacers?


----------



## NMKawierider

JBYRD8 said:


> Will this wheel work with this tire?
> 
> s/w combo
> 
> 
> 
> 28" or 29.5 outlaws 2
> 
> Will I need wheel spacers?


No where on the ad does it give the offset but if its 4+3 or 5+2 you won't need spacers but with 28/29" tires you probably will need a lift kit.

I have to take the link out of your post cause it links to a business that isn't a supporting vender....and its HL..


----------



## JBYRD8

NMKawierider said:


> No where on the ad does it give the offset but if its 4+3 or 5+2 you won't need spacers but with 28/29" tires you probably will need a lift kit.
> 
> I have to take the link out of your post cause it links to a business that isn't a supporting vender....and its HL..



Ok look for 4+3 or 5+2. Sorry about the post just wanted to show yall what wheel I was talking about. And I have a RDC 2" lift.


----------



## NMKawierider

JBYRD8 said:


> Ok look for 4+3 or 5+2. Sorry about the post just wanted to show yall what wheel I was talking about. And I have a RDC 2" lift.


 No problem..good look'n wheel.


----------



## 2013GreenMeanie750

New user question:

I have a 2013 BF 750 4x4i. I am about to install

2" Highlifter Signature series lift
30x9x14 Zillas on the front
30x11x14 Zillas on the back

My question is, do I need to take any particular offset rules into consideration for my 4 wheeler? I have read somewhere that the different suspension setups will require different offsets and backspacing. The rims I chose are 

14x7 with a 4+3 for the front
14x8 with a 2+6 for the back.

Will I have any issues running this set up aside from minor trimming of the plastics?


----------



## NMKawierider

Rule-of-thumb for all IRS. The first number of any offset must be larger or equal to the second number to avoid bearing and knuckle problems. Your choice for the front is fine but not the rear. Leave them the same or go with 5+3 or 4+4.


----------



## Makinitnasty94

Anyone know what back spacing I should run on my rancher 350? A 2006 model going to run 27x10x14 on all 4


----------

